# Painel Solar



## cmg (26 Jan 2010 às 12:39)

Boas

Já alguém experimentou isto?:

http://www.oregonscientific.co.uk/c...rod-STC800-Solar-Cell-for-WMR200---WMR80.html

Opiniões são bem vindas .

Neste site Inglês da Oregon não menciona a WMR 100 mas num outro - se não me engano no Francês - diz que é compatível com esta estação .

Cumps
cmg


----------



## joaodelai (26 Jan 2010 às 16:18)

Esse é o painel solar que vem junto com a Oregon WMR200, é compativel também com toda a linha da WMR100*N*, com a WMR100 creio que só seja compativel com o pluviômetro! 

Ele alimenta o respectivo sensor APENAS durando o dia, ou o periodo em que tenha sol, a noite, a alimentação dos sensores se faz através das pilhas.


----------



## cmg (26 Jan 2010 às 17:01)

joaodelai disse:


> Esse é o painel solar que vem junto com a Oregon WMR200, é compativel também com toda a linha da WMR100*N*, com a WMR100 creio que só seja compativel com o pluviômetro!
> 
> Ele alimenta o respectivo sensor APENAS durando o dia, ou o periodo em que tenha sol, a noite, a alimentação dos sensores se faz através das pilhas.



Boas joaodelai

E o painel não carrega também as pilhas durante o dia?

Obrigado
Cumps
cmg


----------



## joaodelai (26 Jan 2010 às 17:06)

cmg disse:


> Boas joaodelai
> 
> E o painel não carrega também as pilhas durante o dia?
> 
> ...



Penso que não, afinal o painel solar não é um carregador de pilhas, e as pilhas comuns não são recarregáveis 
O painel apenas faz o trabalho das pilhas durante o dia, pode ser ligado a todos os sensores juntos, desde que estes estejam próximos, ou apenas um, ou dois.

No meu caso, vou ligar apenas ao anemometro e ao termo-higro


----------

